# Anyone know if you can fit a snowboard in a car2go?



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Instead of waking the lady up early on a day she works, I was thinking I could just grab a car2go and take myself to the shuttle bus stop. Anyone know if it's possible to get a snowboard in those things?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Can be done. front passenger seat all the way back, nose in through passenger door, tail onto passenger floorboards, nose then resting on the front seat. room for gear in the back too....


----------

